
EU has become the kind of dictatorship it aimed to defeat - vixen99
https://www.stuff.co.nz/world/europe/107898423/eu-has-become-the-kind-of-dictatorship-it-aimed-to-defeat
======
Latteland
If you leave the EU, you might suffer by not being able to trade with the same
boundary-free system that you got by being in the EU. This article is confused
- yes there are different kinds of needs for those countries, but you get a
lot of benefits, like not fighting wars, and open trade and no wasting time on
borders. If you leave the EU, you will lose some of those benefits.

